# New mattress



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where we could get a new mattress for the MH, fixed bed with the corner cut off.

I read some where that dunlopillow did good stuff, but never tried it.

Any ideas welcome, as current one is very stiff foam, it actually hurts our hips it's that hard, even through memory foam topper.

Kev.


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

We have had two beds made now one a corner cut off and one a round end and both have been brilliant, they were made by:

http://www.cbscc.co.uk/

These are based in Bristol and you can go and try all the different foams to get the one that matches your requirement, in our case we have a bed made from 3" of firm 3" of medium and 2" of soft foam and it is the best bed we have slept in. They also make the covers and fitted sheet to fit your bed.

I hope this helps

Tim


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

Yep we did the same, they were great they even got rid of the old mattress.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Last May/June time we changed the rear lounge of our Hymer to a fixed bed using an IKEA slatted base cut down to fit the space. We had a new mattress made in something called "Reflex foam" which in my opinion is a touch hard but we have now just about got used to it. In fact we have slept well on it from the beginning so that must mean something. We had it made by a guy called Dean Smith who runs Caravan Furnishings of Whitby (tel 01947 600094). (Needless to say he's in Whitby!) He did a good job in matching the existing upholstery using the material we supplied. However we did have to keep chasing him and despite ordering weeks in advance he hadn't made it when we turned up to collect it. However in the end he turned up with it at the park we were staying at, at the time he said so all's well that ends well. Oh and the price was pretty reasonable.

My first choice was a spring interior mattress but the weight would have been prohibitive as we were running on our maximum Gross Train Weight with the toad, so we ended up with the next best thing. Dean told me he could make up a spring mattress to fit should we want it but in the end I had to change to the foam.

Personally I would go to a mattress or bed shop first and try out as many types as possible and then decide which construction to buy. We did that for our bed at home and are very happy. Again IKEA have a very useful guide in their bed department although I hate going there because of that awful system they have making you pass though the whole shop. We haven't bought their mattress by the way.

Sorry to be so long winded. Hope this helps you make an informed choice.

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Wytonknaus & 2escapees, but that ones a bit too far away as we're in Leeds, up in Gods county, But Whitby sounded promising till it got to the delivery let downs, we use ours very regularly so more then two weeks lead time would be too much, yes I know we'd still have the existing mattress, that's point I don't think my hips could take much more.

We'd prefer either sprung or Dunlop wotsit, both heavier I know but sometimes you have to make a sacrifice to get a decent kip.

Any one got Dunlop?

Kev.


----------

